# Homemade Laundry Soap



## Zyk (Jul 9, 2011)

Wasn't sure if this was the right spot to post this. I am making homemade laundry soap using a bar of soap, 1 cup borax and 1 cup Arm & Hammer Superwashing Soap. The problem I am having is the shaving soap part. I am using the finest side on a multi sided cheese grater but instead of getting flakes or close to that consistency, I am getting thin strands of soap. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## krissy (Jul 9, 2011)

you can put the shreds into a food processor to make them more powder or flake-ish. there is also a great recipe on here for no shredding laundry soap that works nicely


----------



## Zyk (Jul 10, 2011)

Would a blender work?


----------



## Hellopitty (Jul 12, 2011)

I use the same recipe..... but I make a liquid soap... never knew I could do  a powder *wheels start turning*


----------



## Zyk (Jul 12, 2011)

I prefer the powder. Less work.


----------



## Sillysoap (Jul 29, 2011)

When I made the powder I used my food processor.  I now make the liquid, it seems to last longer & I can add scents.  Good luck!


----------



## Dr. Jerryrigger (Jul 31, 2011)

Zyk said:
			
		

> I prefer the powder. Less work.


Molded into an ice cube tray... Just a thought, I have no idea how castable that mix would be.


----------



## Zyk (Aug 2, 2011)

Found a trick to help make the soap bar flake when grating. Put it in the freezer for a while, I did 20 minutes and it helped flake easier.


----------



## simplymcghie (Sep 3, 2011)

I use that recipe too and have found that it doesn't matter that you get the strands.  As it sits in the jar with the other ingredients it continues to dry and break up.  Just shake you jar each time in between uses.

As far as freezing, I tried it once and will never do it again.  Not that there is anything wrong with it, it just was much harder to grate, collected moisture so then smeared on the grater and was just plain COLD!  After a while I made my husband finish grating it for me.  It worked, but not the way I wanted it to.


----------



## ElkRiverSoapCo (Jan 17, 2012)

also, if you dont want the strands... shred it into strands and let them air dry.  Then they break up really nicely or you can put them in a food processor and they dont clump together but turn to a coarse powder.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

I have used that recipe before however, I dont choose to use it on my nicer or dark clothes.  I noticed that they started to look worn much sooner.  My jeans and white cotton tees still get that formula with good results.  

With the chease grater on the finest side, I think its safe to assume that those fine pieces of soap will dissolve in the wash but I have also used a food processor or blender to turn it into a powder.


----------



## majstor (Apr 17, 2012)

Whats a result with this diy detergent? What and how good can wash? White laundry? Dark? Really dirty?
I want it to make for my mother.


----------

